# diffrent foods to eat



## yancmart (Nov 10, 2009)

my tegu eats alot
he has pretty much grown out of eating crickets and im trying to breed some dubia cockroaches 
any other food ideas for him 
please help


----------



## cornking4 (Nov 10, 2009)

> ood:
> All Tegus are carnivores as hatchlings, which means they only eat meat. I do allow baby tegus to eat as much as they want to, except rodents. I feed them one once or twice a week, and also make sure they are the size that can swallow without too much trouble. Crickets dusted with vitamins dust, Captive raised roaches, Mealworms, Super mealworms, ground turkey dusted with vitamin dust, Pinkie mice and cooked egg (Not raw) scrambled or hard-boiled. The only reptile supplement I have any faith in is Zoo-Med Repti Calcium without D3. Most other products are made from crushed oyster shells, and are not able to be absorbed. Therefore, being a poor product for a good healthy tegu.
> As for my adults, I feed them everyday, as in the babies, the get one whole rodent, chick or duckling once or twice a week. However, my tegus do hibernate up to 7 months out of the year. If you have a tegu that does not hibernate, you can cut back on feeding him as much, or as frequent. Judged by the animal keeping good body weight, and a fat round tail base. If he starts to look like he might be loosing body mass, you can always add more to the diet.
> Please remember to remove any food that is not eaten right after your tegu has eaten his/her fill. Insects are well known for stressing reptiles. This also will help keep their cage cleaner.
> ...


----------



## yancmart (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks for the reply 
anybody else with good food suggestion (insects, rodents, other)


----------



## cornking4 (Nov 11, 2009)

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1353&hilit=food+list" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1353&hilit=food+list</a><!-- l -->

That's Puff's neverending food list. Everything from greens to beef :-D


----------



## yancmart (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks alot


----------

